# Thinking Red : Having a small celebratory dinner tonight at the Mash House



## moobob (Feb 28, 2009)

Had a victory in my budding professional poker career lol. Taking my mom and a couple friends out for dinner at the Mash House. Open invite to MI types if you give me a call. 831-917-2025. 

This tournament had players like Barry Greenstein in it if ya know anything about poker :)


----------



## FNG_tracker (Mar 2, 2009)

congrats. thats no small feat. Barry is an amazing player, i have seen him play at the Bellagio. One of my friends got out to go pro and has played him and Daniel Negranu at the 10/20 and 25/50 game at the bellagio. i just sit and stare at the balls of those guys that throw 2grand pre flop.


----------



## moobob (Mar 3, 2009)

Barry hasn't had much success online, but he is a regular in that tournament. Negreanu plays in it occasionally.

I beat Ty Reiman heads up. Very good player that has won millions online.

I only started getting serious in December but I am starting to have some good results.


----------



## EverSoLost (Mar 4, 2009)

That is impressive!


----------



## Swill (Mar 4, 2009)

Congrats! And thanks for the invite. I kinda miss the Mash House. Wish I was still in Fay some times. 
A buddy of mine at Huachuca went up to Tucson a few weeks ago and won $15K. And I thought he was good...


----------

